# Youth hunts



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

My daughter has decided she wants to try turkey hunting this spring. Are there any special youth hunts in the SW portion of the state?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

The youth season is the W/E before the Monday opener and They have or have had a special youth zone at Paint Crk, but I'm not sure if it is on going, calling the park office at Pain't crk or Rocky-frk would be your best bet.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

This is still listed under youth hunting seasons.
Special youth wild turkey hunts will be held at Lake La Su An, Killbuck Marsh, and Mosquito Creek wildlife areas, and Paint Creek State Park during the regular spring wild turkey season. Any person interested in participating in these hunts should contact the Ohio Division of Wildlife district office in Findlay for the La Su An hunts; in Xenia for the Paint Creek hunt; and in Akron for the Killbuck and Mosquito Creek hunts during March 2017. Please note that you must possess a controlled hunting permit acquired during the March drawing to hunt at any of these special youth wild turkey hunts.
Good luck !


----------

